# where do i mount my transducer



## ohfishcat (Feb 26, 2012)

hi i bought a hummingbird 570di,,,gonna put it on a fiberglass four winns 150,,,,,,,,,kinda confused where to mount the transducer,,,,,ive heard different things including mounting it inside the boat

sooo im not sure where on back of the boat or how high,i guess my fear is ripping it off the boat,,,lol,,,,or mount it inside the boat but that dont seem like it would work right,,,,,any suggestions appreciated,,,,,,thank you


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

there are a few u-tube videos up but on your boat i wouild place it in the water line are;a so that the left side of your out board,and if you keep it up a inch from the bottom of the boat it won't get ripped off,and it shouild be atleast 6,to8,inches from motor to keep it out of prop,wash; and motor noies,and if im right that is the dowm image right. if so take your time and keep it stright and your good togo,hope this help markfish


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Have a pro do it for you... it's worth a $100 bill..


----------

